

Ask HN: What game development tool is this? - dhardy

Does anyone know what tool is being used in this video - http://www.break.com/index/smart-video-game-design-tool.html<p>It looks pretty impressive.
======
lee337
Bret Victor is working on it - [http://www.hteumeuleu.fr/bret-victor-et-le-
futur-des-interfa...](http://www.hteumeuleu.fr/bret-victor-et-le-futur-des-
interfaces-de-developpement).

clojurescript version @ <https://github.com/ibdknox/live-cljs/>

~~~
dhardy
I knew someone on HN would know. Thank you sir.

------
gwillis13
Hmm,

The part with the pause mechanic is interesting. I'm interested to know what
tool that is as well.

